# W10 free upgrade ending soon



## Don M.

Just a reminder to everyone still using W7, etc., that the date for a free upgrade to W10 is quickly approaching.  I think July 29th is the end date.  After that, should you decide to upgrade, it will cost $120.  If you are determined to stay with W7, here is an article of some things you should do to help insure that W7 stays viable.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sticking-windows-7-sure-5-131519540.html?ref=gs

Personally, I have grown to like W10, and after a brief initial period of "learning", I found the transition to be quite smooth.


----------



## tnthomas

I prefer Linux, but I've been toying with a Windows 10 installation and, aside from the typical Microsoft hokiness, it is a basic, usable operating system that should serve Windows users pretty much the same, as Windows 7 has.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

tnthomas said:


> I prefer Linux, but I've been toying with a Windows 10 installation and, aside from the typical Microsoft hokiness, it is a basic, usable operating system that should serve Windows users pretty much the same, as Windows 7 has.


I concur, wife has Win 10 on her newer laptop, not much different than 7, although I've read it's more invasive.


----------



## Buckeye

The $120 - is that what the pay you to upgrade?  :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ... although I've read it's more invasive.



Yes, this is the one thing I don't like about Win10.


----------



## tnthomas

Invasive, as in the Windows 10 features that seek to harvest various bits of your personal data?    Most of those can be turned off, but who knows where else in the system the Win 10 system may be "phoning home" to M$.


----------



## Don M.

tnthomas said:


> Invasive, as in the Windows 10 features that seek to harvest various bits of your personal data?    Most of those can be turned off, but who knows where else in the system the Win 10 system may be "phoning home" to M$.



These W10 "Apps" DO track your activity quite frequently, but I have deleted most of them.  About the only App I use is the Weather app...I compare it to a couple of other weather reports, and take the best 2 out of 3 before I plan my outdoor work.  But then, virtually Every Browser and web site tracks a persons moves.  Google Chrome is the worst, but I use a good ad blocker and 2 spyware/malware programs, and they intercept 99% of that crap.  Firefox with the UBlock app is far less invasive than Google.  

The thing I am watching for...after the end of July...is what MS is planning for W10.  There is No Free Lunch, and if MS is giving W10 away, they might very well be planning for some other means of reaping profits from this version.  If they start playing games later in the year, I have created an ISO boot disk for Linux Cinnamon, and if W10 becomes a pain, I will join the Linux crowd.


----------



## Buckeye

Just changed this HP laptop to W10.  Have an older Toshiba laptop I let the install happen about 2 weeks ago.  Have a Compaq tower that won't upgrade - something about the video card.  Not going to spend $50 for a new card to do the upgrade.  

this is going to take some getting used to.  I've been using IE for about a thousand years....


----------



## Capt Lightning

IMO, Win 10 is the worst operating system since Vista.  I have it on my new desktop PC and it's taken a lot of 'pruning' to make it usuable.  I've removed a lot of these "apps", turned off a lot of the invasive communications and installed "Classic Shell" to allow a traditional desktop and start button.   It's still notorious for grabbing the internet and slowing up any other local devices.

I'm going to start playing with Ubuntu with the view to replacing Windows.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> Just a reminder to everyone still using W7, etc., that the date for a free upgrade to W10 is quickly approaching.  I think July 29th is the end date.  After that, should you decide to upgrade, it will cost $120.  If you are determined to stay with W7, here is an article of some things you should do to help insure that W7 stays viable.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/sticking-windows-7-sure-5-131519540.html?ref=gs
> 
> Personally, I have grown to like W10, and after a brief initial period of "learning", I found the transition to be quite smooth.





Son_of_Perdition said:


> I concur, wife has Win 10 on her newer laptop, not much different than 7, although I've read it's more invasive.





Don M. said:


> These W10 "Apps" DO track your activity quite frequently, but I have deleted most of them.  About the only App I use is the Weather app...I compare it to a couple of other weather reports, and take the best 2 out of 3 before I plan my outdoor work.  But then, virtually Every Browser and web site tracks a persons moves.  Google Chrome is the worst, but I use a good ad blocker and 2 spyware/malware programs, and they intercept 99% of that crap.  Firefox with the UBlock app is far less invasive than Google.
> 
> The thing I am watching for...after the end of July...is what MS is planning for W10.  There is No Free Lunch, and if MS is giving W10 away, they might very well be planning for some other means of reaping profits from this version.  If they start playing games later in the year, I have created an ISO boot disk for Linux Cinnamon, and if W10 becomes a pain, I will join the Linux crowd.



 to all of the above especially the invasive Google!! I use Bing as my search engine and FireFox with the blockers..


----------



## AprilSun

Don M. said:


> The thing I am watching for...after the end of July...is what MS is planning for W10.  There is No Free Lunch, and if MS is giving W10 away, they might very well be planning for some other means of reaping profits from this version.



That is one of the reasons I haven't installed W10. I can't help but wonder, "what are they up to?". There's always a price of some kind for everything. I have always purchased the past versions of Windows so I had a disk to use if and when I needed it and I did for some reason or another.


----------



## Don M.

AprilSun said:


> That is one of the reasons I haven't installed W10. I can't help but wonder, "what are they up to?". There's always a price of some kind for everything. I have always purchased the past versions of Windows so I had a disk to use if and when I needed it and I did for some reason or another.



One of the first things a person should do after moving to W10 is to create a "system repair", or "system image" disc.  That way, if there is a problem with your system...Hard Drive breaks, etc., you will have a means to restore W10 without having to purchase a copy.  Also, it is a good idea to have an External Hard Drive, and back up your files regularly.  With a System disc and files backed up to an external HD, a major PC problem can be an inconvenience rather than a real problem.  

I can't believe that MS is giving away W10, out of the goodness of their heart....so, I'm waiting for the "other shoe" to drop later this year.  If a corporation gives the consumer a break, it is usually just a precursor to higher costs later on.


----------



## AprilSun

Don M. said:


> One of the first things a person should do after moving to W10 is to create a "system repair", or "system image" disc.  That way, if there is a problem with your system...Hard Drive breaks, etc., you will have a means to restore W10 without having to purchase a copy.  Also, it is a good idea to have an External Hard Drive, and back up your files regularly.  With a System disc and files backed up to an external HD, a major PC problem can be an inconvenience rather than a real problem.
> 
> I can't believe that MS is giving away W10, out of the goodness of their heart....so, I'm waiting for the "other shoe" to drop later this year.  If a corporation gives the consumer a break, it is usually just a precursor to higher costs later on.



I had decided that IF I installed it, I would make a backup first and then do it. And, after I got it like I wanted it, then I would do a backup of it in case Microsoft was "really" giving it away which I don't believe, and then go back to 7. This way, I would have a copy of it if I really had to use it. But, from what I've seen, I'm really not impressed with it. I had to help my friends' husband with his laptop. He was a victim of the automatic installing by clicking on the X. I went over and worked on it for them and I didn't like the way 10 operates. He asked me to restore his old version back so i did and then he was happy. So, from what I've seen, I don't like it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

MS is probably going to go to a 'fee' based support system.  My guess is they will be charging a monthly fee to receive support, updates & fixes.  They can make more money by charging a minimal fee???  If you charge $35 per month to billions of users world wide the return will be much greater than the whole of the sum for new releases of Windows.  They have already announced that in the near future they will only support systems that have Win 10 & Skylake technology on board.  

Since there is no charge for new releases or installing a 'LTS' open source OS you have update/upgrade support for at least 5 years.  There is enough developers involved with the upgrades, security & maintenance of open source to make it a very reliable OS to install.  

What do you use your computer for?  Most users have 7-8 things they do with them.  Surf the web, email, games, FB, news, social interaction, a little tweaking of their personal or hobby photos, write a few letters,,,etc.  All of those can be done on any of the OS's Apple, MS or open source.  Google is open source, FB is open source, 99% of the cloud is open source, if you use the internet at all you are using open source.  All the distros (flavors of Linux based OS's) have the Linux kernel to build upon.  The Linux kernel is open source.  

When I first started with open source I 'purchased' a distro & manual.  Didn't know better, since then I have downloaded a multitude of distros, trying most, discarding some because of compatibility or involved installs.  I found that most met my needs.  I never liked or became proficient with Win 8.0 or 8.1, not real fond of touch screen operation on my smart phone or tablet.  I was more comfortable with the mouse in hand pointing my way around the web.  It's what I know.  Many here have questioned the complicated involvement to install an open source OS, from what I can garner about Win 10 it sounds like it's one 'heck' more involved than the hour I will spent completely reinstalling a 'free' OS on my HP from ground up.  

Let me ask you one question, what do you do with Win 10 or Apple I can't do with an open source distro?


----------



## tnthomas

Don M. said:


> The thing I am watching for...after the end of July...is what MS is  planning for W10.  There is No Free Lunch, and if MS is giving W10 away,  they might very well be planning for some other means of reaping  profits from this version.  If they start playing games later in the  year, I have created an ISO boot disk for Linux Cinnamon, and if W10  becomes a pain, I will join the Linux crowd.






Capt Lightning said:


> IMO, Win 10 is the worst operating system since Vista.  I have it on my new desktop PC and it's taken a lot of 'pruning' to make it usuable.  I've removed a lot of these "apps", turned off a lot of the invasive communications and installed "Classic Shell" to allow a traditional desktop and start button.   It's still notorious for grabbing the internet and slowing up any other local devices.
> 
> I'm going to start playing with Ubuntu with the view to replacing Windows.



I was thrilled when I first discovered Linux, thrilled that I would no longer be beholden to a giant corporation(s) but instead could use *my* computer the way* I* see fit.      As George Zimmer used to say about service at Men's Wearehouse:





As for what's in store for Windows 10, it will be interesting to see.   Currently, there is no "time bomb" to activate W10, you can use it indefinately.  However, you can not get updates unless you do upgrade from a Windows 7 install, or buy a W10 license.    M$ conceivably could push out an update(and install without your permission) that _would _force a product activation.      Microsoft has been struggling to change their business model, and I think a big factor is the wide spread exposure to Android(Linux) OS through the proliferation of hundreds of millions of smartphones.   Microsoft's venture into smartphone territory has failed miserably, trailing far behind the Androids and Apple's iPhone running IOS, another Unix like operating system.

Microsoft tried to crush the free, Open Source community, but has now resigned itself to reality, and is seeking to continue it's existence in a more cooperative manner.


----------



## WhatInThe

Since Windows 8, 8.1 stink I simply can't imagine improvement on W10. I think W8 was their first attempt to make common software for computers and mobile devices. That's why the tiles or pictures. But I was always told anything other than text devours memory and slows speed. The more it can do or the more it takes to do onething is memory and speed.

If it's really important I print it or save to disc. I keep nothing but old web addresses on computer(I delete cookes etc but leave history which is eventually deleted.) I don't even use favorites I simply let the key stroke software guess what site I want and click on that. I look at a computer as a tool, not a filing cabinet.


----------



## Butterfly

I guess I'm going to have to break down and install W10, but i scares me to death.  Does it screw up your info files?

Also, how do you create a system disk or whatever it is called, from which you could reinstall the software ?


----------



## Don M.

Butterfly said:


> I guess I'm going to have to break down and install W10, but i scares me to death.  Does it screw up your info files?
> 
> Also, how do you create a system disk or whatever it is called, from which you could reinstall the software ?



I've been on W10 for several months, now, and prefer it.  The Only trouble I have had was one day I hit some combination of keys that put my system into "Tablet" mode, and I lost all my Start Screen Apps.  It took a bit to figure that "error" out, but now I know what to look for if I ever do that again.  

When you upgrade to W10, there will be an option to return to W7, if you don't like W10, but you can only do that once....I think.  When you go to W10, you want to create a "system restore (or recovery)" disk.  You can do that with a blank DVD (not CD), or a USB drive, external hard drive, etc.  I would suggest that you Google "how to create a W10 backup/restore disk", and read the procedures to get familiar with the process.  Here is the "short" form....

Right click on the little blue "Window" in the lower LH corner of the screen, Right click on Control Panel, then click on System and Security, then click on File History.  In the lower LH corner of the File History screen, you will see "System Image Backup".  Click on that, have your blank DVD in the drive, and follow the screen prompts.

Personally, I don't care to have to go through these OS upgrades every few years, but technology marches on, and we have to keep up with it to avoid problems.  Eventually, users of W7 will have to upgrade, or buy a new system, or face problems with outdated software....so you might as well "bite the bullet", and go for it, while it's still free.


----------



## HazyDavey

Yeah, it's time I guess.  I love my win 7, just like I loved my win XP, and I'm hoping the same with win 10. I've just finished full virus/error scans, and done a backup on the external hard drive. Last week I did a system image on DVD's so I guess all that's left for me now is to set a restore point and become part of the collective.   "Resistance is futile."

If I'm not back in a few days I just want to say I enjoyed my short time here and will remember it fondly. ride:


----------



## HazyDavey

ok, I did it and now are a Windows 10'er. Going to have to look around and see what all has changed. So far all my goodies from Windows 7 are here. There's also a voice (She says her name is Cortana) that's coming from my computer and talking to me now.

Either that or I'm having another 60's thingy again..


----------



## Don M.

Hazy Davey said:


> ok, I did it and now are a Windows 10'er. Going to have to look around and see what all has changed. So far all my goodies from Windows 7 are here. There's also a voice (She says her name is Cortana) that's coming from my computer and talking to me now.
> 
> Either that or I'm having another 60's thingy again..



Cortana is just another way to do a search on the Net.  If your system has "voice recognition" you can "talk" to Cortana...otherwise just click on Cortana, and type in what you are looking for...and that will give you several options, which will be searched for on Bing.  I've used it a few times, but find it's just as easy to type in my search on Yahoo or Firefox.  An ad blocker called Adguard recently created support for Edge, so I installed that, and have started to use the Edge browser more frequently.  If you have trouble finding anything under W10, just click on the "settings" icon (the little thing that looks like a gear), and that should get you to what you are looking for.  I've explored W10 quite a bit, so if you are having trouble finding something, send me a note, and perhaps I can help.


----------



## tnthomas

If Cortana gets on your nerves, you can get rid of her/it:   get rid of Cortana


----------



## HazyDavey

Don M. said:


> Cortana is just another way to do a search on the Net.  If your system has "voice recognition" you can "talk" to Cortana...otherwise just click on Cortana, and type in what you are looking for...and that will give you several options, which will be searched for on Bing.  I've used it a few times, but find it's just as easy to type in my search on Yahoo or Firefox.  An ad blocker called Adguard recently created support for Edge, so I installed that, and have started to use the Edge browser more frequently.  If you have trouble finding anything under W10, just click on the "settings" icon (the little thing that looks like a gear), and that should get you to what you are looking for.  I've explored W10 quite a bit, so if you are having trouble finding something, send me a note, and perhaps I can help.



Thank you for your help, appreciate it very much. I'm just poking around getting to know the new digs. So far so good.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I'm sure this will not affect the average user.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3094...tions-are-coming-at-least-for-enterprise.html


----------



## Don M.

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I'm sure this will not affect the average user.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3094...tions-are-coming-at-least-for-enterprise.html



I've often wondered how MS was planning on making money off a free upgrade to W10.  I've learned, over the years, that there is NO Free Lunch.  I've seen nothing. so far, that might impact my PC usage, but things like The Cloud, and Office 365, etc., may be venues that MS will start charging for.  I've found that the free "open source" software at OpenOffice.org, fills my needs, and there are excellent free Anti-virus/malware programs, etc., that suffice for nearly every "home" user.  

If MS starts trying to charge for every little option, I have created a bootable ISO disc for Linux, and may partition my HD, and give that a try.


----------



## tnthomas

Don M. said:


> If MS starts trying to charge for every little option, I have created a bootable ISO disc for Linux, and may partition my HD, and give that a try.


_
You're gonna love computing just a little bit more.  _


----------



## Don M.

tnthomas said:


> _
> You're gonna love computing just a little bit more.  _



So far, I am quite satisfied with W10.  However, on my bucket list...sometime this Winter, when I'm "housebound", I plan to partition my HD, and load Linux Mint, and begin exploring it.  I use several "open source" programs, and they are as good...or better...than what a commercial program is...IMO.  By then, I wouldn't be surprised if MS starts trying to play games with W10 users, so Linux may well be a better option.


----------



## grannyjo

I downloaded Windows 10,  then rolled back twice to Windows 7.

I just didn't like Cortana,  I didn't like the darned tiles at the side.

I wanted something that I was mostly familiar with.

I read up on how to get rid of all of that before I did the last download.

Did the download,  got rid of all the extraneous junk,  and I'm happy enough with it now.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Speculation on Windows 10 subscription pricing?

Microsoft has yet to reveal the pricing structure for Windows 10, but all the speculation out there seems to point to something completely different from the way that Microsoft has sold Windows in the past. The one rumor that seems to carry the most weight is a subscription model similar to what Microsoft has already set up for Office 365.

Instead of buying Office 365, you essentially rent it by the month or by the year. You install the Office package and run the actual applications on your system, just like in the past. The only difference is how you pay for it. Instead of forking out a big bundle of cash up front, you pay as you go.

You can rent a single copy of Office 365, called the Personal package, for $6.99 a month or $69.99 for a year. You can rent five copies of Office 365, called the Home package, for $9.99 a month or $99.99 for a year. The only requirement is that you get online at least once every 30 days in order for Office to call home and verify your subscription. Other than that, Office 365 looks and feels exactly like Office 2013.

So, if we were to take this pricing model and apply it to Windows 10, what would it look like?

Let's start by using the price of Office 2013 Professional vs. the price of Office 365 Personal as a base. We'll use Office 2013 Professional, since it comes with the same set of applications as Office 365. Office 2013 Professional currently costs $399.99 and Office 365 Personal goes for $69.99. If we take a percentage, we find that $69.99 is roughly 17.5% of $399.99.

Let's now take the price of Windows 8.1 Pro ($199.99) and suppose that's what the price of Windows 10 would be. If we use the percentage we found for Office 365 Personal and apply it to Windows 10 (17.5% of $199) we can guess that a Windows 10 rental would go for $34.99 per year. That's not too bad.

Now, if we look back at the Windows 7 FamilyPack deal Microsoft made available, we can see that the company is not averse to selling the Windows operating system as a package. While that package only came with three copies, we can speculate that since Office 365 comes as a five copy package, it would make sense that Windows 10 would be available as five copy package for bundling purposes.

If we take a percentage of the Office 365 Home, we find that $99.99 is roughly 25% of $399.99. If we then take that same percentage and apply it to Windows 10 (25% of $199.99) we can guess that a five copy Windows 10 rental would go for $49.99 per year. Again, not too bad.
What's your take?

Keep in mind that this subscription model that I've laid out is all speculation. But if Microsoft came out with something like this, would you be agreeable to it? How much do you think a Windows 10 subscription should cost?


----------



## HazyDavey

I've been using win 10 for about ten days now, still looking & learning and still on the fence. As far as a monthly subscription goes, at this point I would say no. I've discovered I've lost or can't use some of my "go to" programs, one being Windows DVD Maker (not movie maker) which I think is a great program. And other programs that I have loaded and now won't run on win 10. Plus there's no ad blocker or tracking protection that I can find, I'm blitzed with all these pop up's and banners now. I know there are ad blocker programs you can down load but why should you have to?  My win 7 was great at doing that.

So..  I'm going to trudge on with win 10 and see how it goes, I have found some new things that I like. I've got my old win 7 on DVD back up's and on a external HD, so if it doesn't work out for me I'll go back to win 7 and just use this computer for off line & studio work. Then I guess get me a Mac for on line, my brother has been using one for years and he loves it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/TaaS-Terms-Conditions/categoryID.70263300

This ad is for support, updates that businesses can take for the purchase of a laptop/tablet 'Surface' from MS.

In the last few days, I've seen a few ads for the established Office 365 subscription service around the web.  It you read the ad above you will find that it was generated by MS but the service is through a separate site.  I didn't follow it far enough to track who actually owns the site.  There is hundreds of sites claiming MS will NOT charge for updates or support, as is there as many sites speculating that there will be a fee based subscription requirement down the road.  Especially since the announcement of a $7 monthly fee based Enterprise subscription that will be charged for each seat of a businesses.  It's makes sense for businesses to buy into the fee, tax purposes, keeping technology current, reduced staff requirements.  But, for the average user the fee will be one of those small charges that usually slip through the cracks in a personal budget.  

Remember it's not the $100 payments that eat away at your finances it's the small convenience fees that have become a standard in our society, atm fees, auto insurance monthly payments fees, credit card fees, utility fees,,,etc.  Many miss the $9.84 charges on you credit card or checking account, piling up millions for the hackers.  Keeping a constant vigil was one of the first lessons I encountered when I established a personal budget after retirement.  I thought I had kept pretty good tabs on my money but realized after 6 months budgeting my fixed income that I had been duped for years in the name of convenience.


I guess my worries are unfounded, I'm getting feedback that everyone knew about the possibility of a fee based subscription with Win 10.  My question is *'Why would you subject your control, finances & privacy when there are alternatives that work just as well?'*.


----------



## Butterfly

I was talking to a Dell technician about a software problem I was  having, and asked him about W10.  He told me that my Dell desktop (Inspiron 560) wouldn't work correctly with W10 because of issues with Dell drivers and that many of the apps wouldn't work.

My question is, and I've searched the net trying to find answers, is WHAT apps are we talking about?  I don't care about most of them, anyway.  I'm quite happy with the apps I have now and really don't see any reason to upgrade anyway.  

Does anyone see any real benefit to W10 over W7?


----------



## Don M.

Butterfly said:


> Does anyone see any real benefit to W10 over W7?



From a practical standpoint, most home users will find little need for W10.  However, long term, as MS pushes W7 to the back burner, W7 users will be increasingly exposed to performance and hacking issues, as MS quits supporting W7.  There are still some people out there who are probably using W95, etc., but they probably don't use their PC's much.  

Most of the "name brand" PC's are loaded with manufacturers software that can create any number of performance, compatibility and upgrade issues.  About the only thing the owner of such a system can do is to make sure they have all the latest drivers, etc., installed....or, if they have the skills, go through all the installed programs, and Delete most of these manufacture specific programs...making sure, of course that they have an alternative loaded and ready to install.


----------



## Butterfly

Well, Dell (definitely a name brand manufacturer) says some of its drivers won't work right with it, even the most  recently updated ones.  I'm just wondering what parts won't work right -- I just use my PC for personal stuff, not very many documents or anything exotic, no serious gaming (just little games like solitaire, etc.), bill paying, web surfing and e-mail.


----------



## Don M.

Butterfly said:


> Well, Dell (definitely a name brand manufacturer) says some of its drivers won't work right with it, even the most  recently updated ones.  I'm just wondering what parts won't work right -- I just use my PC for personal stuff, not very many documents or anything exotic, no serious gaming (just little games like solitaire, etc.), bill paying, web surfing and e-mail.



If you have contacted Dell, and the person you talked to recommends Not using W10, I suspect the Dell rep is less than "knowledgeable".  Dell, along with virtually All PC makers is supplying W10 with its current systems.  You might wish to go to the Dell Website, and look for any updates/drivers that may not be installed on your system. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3002...gents-advise-callers-to-ditch-windows-10.html


----------



## HazyDavey

Just thought I would bump this, I'm pretty sure today the 29th is the last day for the free upgrade to win10. I made the switch from win7 to win10 on the 8th and I'm getting more comfortable as I go along. I've had to give up some programs that I really liked, but I'm remembering when I went from XP to win7 I also had to make some adjustments. 

And so it goes..


----------



## tnthomas

I decided not to give up my Windows 7 license for a Windows 10 upgrade.   Windows 7 does what I want it to do(pretty much), and can continue getting MS updates until  January 14, 2020

Linux does all I need and want anyway, so no need to get further involved with Microsoft products.


----------



## Don M.

Hazy Davey said:


> Just thought I would bump this, I'm pretty sure today the 29th is the last day for the free upgrade to win10. I made the switch from win7 to win10 on the 8th and I'm getting more comfortable as I go along. I've had to give up some programs that I really liked, but I'm remembering when I went from XP to win7 I also had to make some adjustments.
> 
> And so it goes..



I've been on W10 for 7 or 8 months now, and have found no reason to revert back to W7.  Everything I was able to do on W7, I can do on W10, and in many cases things go smoother on W10.  There is a major upgrade for W10 due on August 2nd, and CNET, etc., is giving the changes a positive review.  One of the things that should be coming is an ad blocker for Windows Edge...and if that is the case, I may start using Edge as my primary browser...if I no longer have to wade through ads and commercials.


----------



## HazyDavey

Don M. said:


> I've been on W10 for 7 or 8 months now, and have found no reason to revert back to W7.  Everything I was able to do on W7, I can do on W10, and in many cases things go smoother on W10.  There is a major upgrade for W10 due on August 2nd, and CNET, etc., is giving the changes a positive review.  One of the things that should be coming is an ad blocker for Windows Edge...and if that is the case, I may start using Edge as my primary browser...if I no longer have to wade through ads and commercials.



I've heard about the August 2nd upgrade, and a ad blocker would be the bee's knees. This is just me getting used to a new OS, it is kind of fun to noodle around and see what's under the hood.


----------



## Don M.

Hazy Davey said:


> I've heard about the August 2nd upgrade, and a ad blocker would be the bee's knees. This is just me getting used to a new OS, it is kind of fun to noodle around and see what's under the hood.



Yup, its always interesting to dive into something "new" on the computer.  I probably spent a few hours, over the first few days, "exploring" W10, and getting everything set up the way I wanted it.  One of the things you will want to become familiar with is the "Settings" icon...the little White Gear.  Browsing through the various options there will allow you to customize pretty much everything.  About the Only trouble I've had was a few weeks ago, when I hit some combination of keys that put my system into "Tablet" mode.  I lost all my shortcuts, etc., when that happened.  However, going through the settings, I found the Tablet Mode turned on, and when I shut that off, everything was back to normal.


----------



## HazyDavey

Don M. said:


> Yup, its always interesting to dive into something "new" on the computer.  I probably spent a few hours, over the first few days, "exploring" W10, and getting everything set up the way I wanted it.  One of the things you will want to become familiar with is the "Settings" icon...the little White Gear.  Browsing through the various options there will allow you to customize pretty much everything.  About the Only trouble I've had was a few weeks ago, when I hit some combination of keys that put my system into "Tablet" mode.  I lost all my shortcuts, etc., when that happened.  However, going through the settings, I found the Tablet Mode turned on, and when I shut that off, everything was back to normal.



Thanks Don, appreciate all your help and wisdom. I'll stay away from Tablet Mode.


----------



## kaufen

I love my win 7, just like I loved my win XP, and I'm hoping the same  with win 10. I've just finished full virus/error scans, and done a  backup on the external hard drive.


----------



## Don M.

kaufen said:


> I love my win 7, just like I loved my win XP, and I'm hoping the same  with win 10. I've just finished full virus/error scans, and done a  backup on the external hard drive.



I've become quite comfortable with W10...the first few hours/days did take some learning, but it wasn't that big a deal.  Supposedly, Windows is in the process of releasing their "Anniversary Upgrade". but it hasn't shown up on my system yet.  From what I've read, there isn't going to be much in that update that will affect my usage...but, I am ready for another "learning curve" if necessary.


----------



## HazyDavey

Was reading about the Anniversary Upgrade just yesterday. You can waite for it to get to your computer, or just go to their website and download it now. I haven't gotten it yet either but I think I'll just waite. I'm at the point now where I'm liking win 10 and wouldn't want to go back to win 7. I'll always have fond memories :love_heart: of using win 7 and XP but I've become part of the collective, resistance is futile.


----------



## Don M.

Hazy Davey said:


> Was reading about the Anniversary Upgrade just yesterday. You can waite for it to get to your computer, or just go to their website and download it now. I haven't gotten it yet either but I think I'll just waite. I'm at the point now where I'm liking win 10 and wouldn't want to go back to win 7. I'll always have fond memories :love_heart: of using win 7 and XP but I've become part of the collective, resistance is futile.



When I fired up my system this afternoon, it went into an upgrade which required a Restart.  I thought it might be the Anniversary update, but it was just the monthly upgrade to V. 1511.  I looks like the Anniversary update is still being rolled out, and hasn't reached my yet.  So far, the only problems I've read about seem to be related to those using WiFi...requiring a driver update to their WiFi router.  Soooo, I'll just be patient, and wait.


----------



## HazyDavey

Don M. said:


> When I fired up my system this afternoon, it went into an upgrade which required a Restart.  I thought it might be the Anniversary update, but it was just the monthly upgrade to V. 1511.  I looks like the Anniversary update is still being rolled out, and hasn't reached my yet.  So far, the only problems I've read about seem to be related to those using WiFi...requiring a driver update to their WiFi router.  Soooo, I'll just be patient, and wait.



Oh crud.. The wife's on a hard line but I'm on WiFi back here in my little manly cave. Aww no worries, I think I'm up to the task plus I'm looking forward to that Ad Blocker that comes with the upgrade.


----------



## Don M.

Hazy Davey said:


> Oh crud.. The wife's on a hard line but I'm on WiFi back here in my little manly cave. Aww no worries, I think I'm up to the task plus I'm looking forward to that Ad Blocker that comes with the upgrade.



It appears that any WiFi issues are easily resolved by downloading the latest drivers for the WiFi router....so you might want to check that out, and install any updates that may be out there.  I think Edge is supposed to be upgraded such that ABP will work as an Ad Blocker on that browser.  I have been using ABP on Chrome for over 2 years, and it has blocked way over a million ads with no problems.  Some sites, such as Forbes, do note the ad blocker, and require it be stopped to view their site...but that is an easy and quick step to turn it off....and then back on after viewing the site.


----------



## HazyDavey

Alright..  Thanks Don for the info!!


----------

